
Ask HN: Any detailed explanation of computer science - smithmayowa
Any detailed easily understandable explanation of computer science from bottom-up like Feynman&#x27;s lectures explanation of physics.
======
westurner
Bits

Boolean algebra

Boolean logic gates / (set theory)

CPU / cache

Memory / storage

Data types (signed integers, floats, decimals, strings), encoding

...

A bottom-up (topologically sorted) computer science curriculum (a depth-first
traversal of a Thing graph) ontology would be a great teaching resource.

One could start with e.g. "Outline of Computer Science", add concept
dependency edges, and then topologically (and alphabetically or
chronologically) sort.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_computer_science](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_computer_science)

There are many potential starting points and traversals toward specialization
for such a curriculum graph of schema:Things/skos:Concepts with URIs.

How to handle classical computation as a "collapsed" subset of quantum
computation? Maybe Constructor Theory?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constructor_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constructor_theory)

~~~
westurner
From "Resources to get better at theoretical CS?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15281776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15281776)
:

\- "Open Source Society University: Path to a self-taught education in
Computer Science!" [https://github.com/ossu/computer-
science](https://github.com/ossu/computer-science)

This is also great:

\- "Coding Interview University" [https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university](https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-university)

Neither these nor the ACM Curriculum are specifically topologically sorted.

------
PaulHoule
I think this is foundational

[https://www.khanacademy.org/computing/computer-
science/algor...](https://www.khanacademy.org/computing/computer-
science/algorithms)

